# Kleen-out 100% Lye ??



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 6, 2014)

We can not find any other Lye then the "kleen out" 100% Lye from Menards.  Is this safe to use.  I'm assuming it is not food grade but does it have to be to make the soap?  Has anyone used this before?   We are going to be making our very first batch of soap tonight and it's all we have.  Can anyone help me out with this?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 6, 2014)

As long as its 100% lye, you can use it. There is no need to have food grade.


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks! Now I feel better and we can get started as soon as the hubby gets back with the molds he's making.

Just wanted to update on this in case someone wanted to know. We used it and it worked great. No problems at all but we have not tried it in the shower yet of course...will post again after we use it which will be 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## Genny (Jul 9, 2014)

I use that brand once in a while. We've got 2 Menards, but only one Ace Hardware in our city, so sometimes it's easier to go to Menards.


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 22, 2014)

After using this now for six batches we found out two things.  Because the lye is in form of tiny balls they are VERY staticky and bounce everywhere, so the first time we tryed pouring it into our plastic measuring cup they went everywhere!  Then we read somewhere that if you shake the container before pouring and wipe things down with a dryer sheet it doesn't act up, and it was very true.  We never have problems with static now.  Great tip!


----------

